
Can India replace China as world's factory? - vishesh92
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-52672510
======
KuriousCat
I hope it does not, definitely not along this route.

"Some Indian states have stripped away laws that gave labourers basic
protections"

I feel really sad that press reports this instead of strongly
protesting/criticizing such measures. It does feel like we have not learned
our lessons and continue to place corporations ahead of people even after this
pandemic.

~~~
yorwba
What do you mean by reporting this _instead_ of criticizing such measures?
They can't criticize without reporting what it is they criticize, and they do
criticize it:

"India has to follow better standards. These are white board ideas drafted on
Powerpoint by bureaucrats who are completely divorced from the reality of
global trade."

~~~
KuriousCat
"But such decisions could become counterproductive and hurt rather than help",
it makes me feel that they are only worried because it could hurt that plan
but not as an intrinsic concern to uphold the rights of people.

------
known
No;

China is exporting inexpensive and good quality goods;

India cannot do that due to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blind_men_and_an_elephant](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blind_men_and_an_elephant)
Leadership and [https://archive.vn/YXDP8](https://archive.vn/YXDP8)

